# Oboe with String Quartet



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

As I mentioned in my Flute Choir piece thread, I did compose this piece last year. I wrote it just for me as I wanted to explore my inner "Romantic" side which forced me to think differently while composing. So for the more conservative TC listeners, I offer this 10 minute single movement work.

View attachment Oboe & String Quartet.mp3


----------



## sodapopcomposer (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, I liked it, drank a few sips of my soda while listen to it, they don't call me the sodapop composer for nothin' Pretty good just like my soda


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

sodapopcomposer said:


> Well, I liked it, drank a few sips of my soda while listen to it, they don't call me the sodapop composer for nothin' Pretty good just like my soda


Put some codeine syrup in that soda and it'll be sounding REAL good


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm drinking one of these right now while appreciating your liking it! Cheers!


----------

